# How it's Made Starrett Micrometers



## royesses (Feb 5, 2017)

Thought you might enjoy these video's:

How It's Made - Micrometers P1 - YouTube





How It's Made - Micrometers P2 - YouTube





I've always wanted to know how micrometers are manufactured. Very interesting indeed. Found this on PM website

Roy


----------



## rw1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great links-- thanks!!!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 13, 2017)

There's also one on their dial indicators, too.


----------



## royesses (Feb 13, 2017)

4gsr said:


> There's also one on their dial indicators, too.



I've been looking all over for the Starrett dial indicators how it's made. No luck in finding it. If I do I'll post it here.

Roy


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 13, 2017)

I enjoy that a bunch of us have been trying to get our hands on sterrett drill charts and having to order them and they are using them in machinery as scrap catchers in the video... lol


----------



## francist (Feb 13, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone else would notice that.

-frank


----------



## Jonathans (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks. Now another tool I should make myself


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 13, 2017)

royesses said:


> I've been looking all over for the Starrett dial indicators how it's made. No luck in finding it. If I do I'll post it here.
> 
> Roy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 14, 2017)

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## Reeltor (Feb 14, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> I enjoy that a bunch of us have been trying to get our hands on sterrett drill charts and having to order them and they are using them in machinery as scrap catchers in the video... lol



Just go on-line and order 1 or 5, don't forget to ask for some of the plastic shirt pocket ones to throw in your tool box or apron.  They are free with free shipping.


----------



## Splat (Feb 14, 2017)

Great vids! Thanks for this. Pretty cool how they judge the flatness of the anvils via optically. I'm gonna go watch this again.


----------

